# Not a 240sx question, but....



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

I figured I would get better responses in this section than in the truck section. I have a '94 hardbody pickup, and just picked up a set of aluminum wheels/tires. these wheels/tires weigh 7.7 pounds less than my stock chrome wheels/tires, and have the same size tire (215/70 14). How much are light weight wheels worth, as far as handling, acceleration, gas mileage, etc...? I am saving 7.7 pounds per corner, 30.8 total. Will it be a noticeable gain in any aspect? Thanks.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

deathtorice said:


> I figured I would get better responses in this section than in the truck section. I have a '94 hardbody pickup, and just picked up a set of aluminum wheels/tires. these wheels/tires weigh 7.7 pounds less than my stock chrome wheels/tires, and have the same size tire (215/70 14). How much are light weight wheels worth, as far as handling, acceleration, gas mileage, etc...? I am saving 7.7 pounds per corner, 30.8 total. Will it be a noticeable gain in any aspect? Thanks.


it will but not by much.


----------

